# Huge tiels...



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello!  I've bought some big tiels yesterday here in italy... i like them, have you ever heard about very big cockatiels? Have you got pics???
The breeder told me that his record was 172grams....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The Gleeson line here in America breeds for some pretty big ones, I've seen weights of 150g. Pictures would be greatly appreciated, as I don't think many of us have tiels that big. How do their keels look? My brother has a tiel that is 130g but I'm pretty sure she's fat not muscular.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Could we see pics ? Please !


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

bassamgaillany said:


> Could we see pics ? Please !


Now i'm ill but when i'll feel good i'll post some pics of them. now i'm not able go to the aviarty.
my three big tiels are big and long... there's a big difference with a normal tiel. (one heavy pied cinnamon pearl, and two normals)

Have you got other pics?


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

I like big tiels XD


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

no replies???


----------



## NyckaTiel (Nov 23, 2012)

Lets see some pictures! !!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

None of us have tiels that big...so we have to wait for you. 

Also, don't bump your thread, let other people reply to it if they have something to say. Thanks!


----------



## prettypenguin (Nov 11, 2010)

My tiel Sif weighed 130g as a 6 month old. She's filled out some since then. I'd put her at 140. She dwarfs my other two girls. She's thicker, but not fat.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Would love to see a pic of her!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm curious as well.


----------

